

Chromium Browser Gets A New Logo - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/03/09/chromium-new-logo/

======
uxp
Builds coming from the snapshot tree appear to have this new logo. I first
noticed it this morning with an update to Chromium 11.0.697.0 (Developer Build
77308).

As of this comment build 77443 is the latest on OS X:

[http://build.chromium.org/f/chromium/snapshots/chromium-
rel-...](http://build.chromium.org/f/chromium/snapshots/chromium-rel-
mac/77443/)

------
Refringe
It looks much, much better. It's simpler and easier to identify. The old one
was riddled with way too much detail.

Good move.

------
manvsmachine
I do like the new look, but I wish that they kept the illusion of reflectivity
a little bit. I know the matte look is in right now, but the name of the
browser is _Chrome_. They could easily imply simulate a reflective surface
using different matte monochromatic shades of the blue.

------
ddfall
It'll be interesting to see what happens to the Chrome logo...
[http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Chromium-gets-a-
new-s...](http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Chromium-gets-a-new-sharper-
logo-1204209.html)

